#ubuntu-phone 2012-02-02
<purvesh> hi all of you !
<imnichol> purvesh: I see you are in the ubuntu-phone channel as well... do you have any questions that I can answer for you here? ;)
<purvesh> imnichol, see i am ubuntu contributor in launchpad now i am planing to make apps for ubuntu which works in ubuntu-phone OS
<purvesh> imnichol, i don't have deep knowledge in apps
<imnichol> Sorry, neither do I :(
#ubuntu-phone 2013-01-28
<saltmiser> alright people
<saltmiser> is ubuntu phone open source or not
<saltmiser> can I download the source code and build it for my phone?
<k1l_> see /topic
<saltmiser> right
<saltmiser> so
<saltmiser> do we really think libreoffice is going to look correct on my 5 inch screen phone
<saltmiser> and I don't mean initially but I mean ever..unless there is some way to automagically re-deal with the menus, I don't see it working out :/
<saltmiser> I'm not trolling, I realy like the idea of putting my own OS on the phone and ubuntu-phone is a step in the direction
<k1l_> ubuntu-phone is not a regular desktop, you know that?
<saltmiser> guess not, I didn't know what else to expect
<saltmiser> I can't just apt-get install whatever I want?
<k1l_> just see the informations mentioned in the site that is linked in the topic :)
<saltmiser> lol ok sorry
<saltmiser> a QML display hmm?
<xsacha> saltmiser: great thing with qml is you can just make a different qml file for a different UI and load them depending on form factor detected (eg. ubuntu phone) if you wish
<xsacha> all the actual code can be shared
<saltmiser> so, firefox for example
<saltmiser> has 3 QML's
<saltmiser> 1 for docked
<saltmiser> 1 for horizontal and 1 for verticle?
<xsacha> horizontal and vertical would go in the same qml
<saltmiser> or many for those in big screen and small screen
<xsacha> well firefox doesn't even use Qt so it's a bad example
<xsacha> big screen/small screen/horizontal/vertical/docked can all be in the same QML though
<saltmiser> oh wow this is all with QT4?
<xsacha> you'd just want a different layout for different form factors like phones
<xsacha> or TVs
<saltmiser> I can't find any information on what libraries and stuff all this ubuntu phone stuff is planning to use
<saltmiser> like things that mobile developers would be interested in
<xsacha> Qt can handle resolution-independence quite well. the problem is the UI needs to be suited to mobiles
<saltmiser> right
<xsacha> saltmiser: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<xsacha> check out #1 for what libraries you need
<saltmiser> ok so, when you write an app this way, can it run on normal ubuntu machines and the phones/
<saltmiser> I can definitely see this giving android a run for it's money
<saltmiser> no more Java?
<saltmiser> that's almost a good and bad thing
<saltmiser> bad because all that cool stuff we had written for the JVM we can't use anymore
<saltmiser> but good because it probably existed for C in the first place, and porting it to Dalvik specifically was annoying
<Theorbo> Well, I've left Maemo/MeeGo/Harmattan/Mer/Nemo lot behind and now my sights are set on Ubuntu Phone
<Theorbo> I hope it does not disappoint.
 * alec wants him an ubuntu phone
<waqarr> hello everybody
<waqarr> anybody here to help me about ubuntu phone
<jussi> waqarr: just ask...
<Guest95147> what would you like to know?
<waqarr> i want to install ubuntu phone in my samsung galaxy s2
<waqarr> how can i find the ubuntu phone img for my samsung phone
<jussi> waqarr: there isnt one yet.
<waqarr> when it will release for public?
<Guest95147> may be the end of february.
<waqarr> is the any development version to download for testing and for developing apps for this
<waqarr> ?
<Andy80> bzoltan1, ping
<Andy80> bzoltan1, I'm ready if we want to start earlier :)
<bzoltan1>  Andy80:  good idea
<dpm> hi bzoltan1, I don't know if you've seen it, but here's an interesting post from aquarius re: designing resolution-independent apps with the toolkit: https://plus.google.com/u/0/108243663090085262773/posts/CsJsMsvQKbv
<Robbilie> nice one!
<Robbilie> i think canonical should already release the source of these amazing rings, that would have spared me a lot of time xD
<dpm> Robbilie, we'll be releasing the code very soon, don't worry :)
<wfire> I am still having trouble getting Qt Creator to even see the ubuntu components :(
<wfire> seems like the same old fights again
<wfire> from trying to get crap to work with Nokia
<Robbilie> dpm wanna see smthng? or did you follow our earlier conversations? :)
<Robbilie> dpm, http://jsfiddle.net/Robbilie/7CbDn/36/show/
<dpm> Robbilie, it looks pretty awesome, but could you give me a bit of context? I did not follow the previous conversation
<Robbilie> well its just that i cant wait for ubu-phone so i did me a little web version myself <3
<ubuntubhoy> https://plus.google.com/u/0/100275307499530023476/posts/S9Y7k6Zd4wN - Cyanogen talks Ubuntu Phone
<bzoltan1> dpm:  Cool, is not it :)
<Robbilie> bzoltan1, what do you mean?
<bzoltan1>  Robbilie:  The resolution independence demo
<Robbilie> mine?!
<bzoltan1> Robbilie:  I have seen your stuff too and that is amazing work as well :)
<Robbilie> ah now i now what you meant bzoltan1  xD that one is nice too :P
<Robbilie> and thanks ;)
<bzoltan1> Robbilie:  After we have released the QML toolkit I had time to think about how to extend the same visual concept and user experience to html5 apps. Your work is truly inspiring!
<bzoltan1> mhall119^
<Robbilie> bzoltan1, : when i started webdesign, i used to use jquery and ui toolkits and such... but then i moved over to only jquery and my own ui, not really responsive and jquery, well it had some nice features but when i looked at the loading time of my website i was so shoked that i stopped using it
<mhall119> bzoltan1: ?
<Robbilie> now i completly used pure js and then i found out about responsive design :D
<Robbilie> my true love <3 xD
<luvs-lightw8> responsive design?
<luvs-lightw8> ahh, nvm.
<Robbilie> luvs-lightw8, what do you think bout responsive design? :D
<shaneo1> is anyone thinking of working on a navigation app like google maps ....?
<Robbilie> well there will be maps so why choose smthn different?
<shaneo1> im just asking as I work in the corparate business sector and always on the road, navigation is essential to me
<Robbilie> well do you think having a "not default os" on your business phone a good idea...
<Robbilie> ?
<shaneo1> what would you suggest then?
<Robbilie> using a second phone for testing or at least to check out if the functionality is daily drivable :)
<shaneo1> thats what im getting at yes.
<Robbilie> just to ensure that you dont get a fail in a situation you couldnt afford it, like you said ;)
<shaneo1> oh nevermind, forget I even asked.
<Amey> Hi
<Amey> I have a question regarding ubuntu-phone. Has cannonical released any security model papers or white papers revolving ubuntu phone. I want to contribute from early start stage regarding in ubuntu phone data protection model.. but I am not sure where should I start.
<slick4> hi all!
<slick4> hey one question
#ubuntu-phone 2013-01-29
<Omen__20> So I'm confused, why does there seem to be two strategies between Phone using Qt and Quickly on desktop using Gtk?
<xsacha> i guess they finally realised Qt is better for making cross-form factor UIs
<xsacha> and it already has the kitchen sink in there for mobile devices
<xsacha> everything runs on the GPU (GLES2), easy to use shaders, has all the mobility components like sensors
<Omen__20> So Quickly was more or less a waste of time?
<xsacha> i'm not familiar with Quickly
<Omen__20> This is what I was going on. http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/ I was confused because I had heard phone was using Qt. I figured they were going all in on Qt and apps would scale their UI based on the device.
<xsacha> it would make sense to use same toolkit
<xsacha> cool, gtk looks like old-style Qt
<xsacha> forms
<xsacha> and PyQt
<xsacha> i hadn't heard of Quickly before but it looks like what Qt was from years back
<xsacha> forms weren't good for cross-form factor and the files weren't nice to read (not sure if gtk is different here)
<xsacha> but Qt now uses 'QtQuick' for these UIs, based on javascript
<xsacha> i am not sure if ubuntu plans to continue using gtk for desktop. it is possible
<AndChat382025> Hi
<hejian> need help... I got Package Installer Status: Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'
<hejian> sorry wrong channel...
<maniyadv> hi.. how do i register for ubuntu.mybalsamiq.com
<maniyadv> I'm not able to see mockups
<Andy80> 'morning
<Andy80> bzoltan1, ping :)
<bzoltan1> Andy80: hello
<Andy80> bzoltan1, 'morning :)
<Andy80> bzoltan1, to build a house we start from the first stone, right? well... https://launchpad.net/qtcreator-ubuntu let's see how it goes :)
<bzoltan1>  Andy80:  the source lives here -> http://qt.gitorious.org/qt-creator I assume you have figured that much out :)
<bzoltan1> and we have built for Qt5 beta1 one package here -> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta1/+packages
<Andy80> bzoltan1, at the beginning I wanted to use GitHub, but I created a project on LP hoping to involve more people. Until the plugin is not ready and working I don't think anyone from Digia would want to have my sources inside their repository :P
<Andy80> yeah, I know about Qt5 beta1 packages
<bzoltan1> Andy80: As you wish
<Andy80> but again, it's not something strictly linked to Qt5. It requires Qt 4.8.x to run
<Andy80> bzoltan1, now the most difficoult part: I've to figure out how the actual plugins work because lot of things are not documented at all
<bzoltan1> Andy80:   That is why you want to talk to jppiiroinen who is going to be here soon :)
<Andy80> bzoltan1, I asked a couple of questions to the guy who did the Android Necessitas plugin and he confirmed he had to just read the sources of other similar plugins to be able to write his
<bzoltan1> Andy80:  keep in mind that we have hardly anything to do with Qt4.8 ...
<Andy80> yeah I sent him a contact request on LinkedIn :) I hope he will reply soon :)
<Andy80> bzoltan1, not true :) a person could run Qt 4.8 on his development machine and be able to write/compile/run Qt5 app on a remote device
<bzoltan1> Andy80:  There is no Quick2 in Qt4.8 and our app development is QML2 based
<bzoltan1> Andy80: So, there is very little overlap ... if any
<Andy80> yeah I know, but no plugin requires Qt5 to compile and run, that's what I'm trying to say
<bzoltan1> And here comes juhapekka!
<jppiiroinen> o/
<Andy80> hi juhapekka! :)
<jppiiroinen> hi Andy80, what's up :)
<Andy80> moi moi :)
<bzoltan1> Andy80: ,meeet  jppiiroinen, the father of the N9 app developer IDE plugins :)
<Andy80> nice to meet you! :)
<jppiiroinen> :D
<jppiiroinen> i just got a flashback from star wars.. "I am your father"
<Andy80> maybe not my father, but surely one of my myths :D (N9 people :P )
<jppiiroinen> :,D
<Andy80> well, going back to the development... as I was just announcing to Zoltan, I've opened a project here https://launchpad.net/qtcreator-ubuntu why a project? To hope to involve more people in the development. I've one question: do you confirm me that, apart from this http://doc.qt.digia.com/qtcreator-extending/first-plugin.html there is not so much documentation about this? I talked with the guy who wrote Android Necessitas plugin and he told me
<Andy80> he had to look at source code of similar plugins to be able to write his.
<astraljava> Heh, cool to see familiar names from the Maemo/MeeGo circles.
<jppiiroinen> Andy80: yeah there is not much of written documentation, which means that the easiest route is to go thru the existing plugins and see how those have been written and then pick up the right interfaces
<faizan> sudo apt-get install
 * jppiiroinen command not found
<faizan> download
<jppiiroinen> Andy80: the point where to start is the Madde plugin, imo
<jppiiroinen> at least that utilities similar things and it has the Linux Device target selection etc
<faizan> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-nexus7/ubuntu-nexus7-installer
<Andy80> jppiiroinen, this one http://qt.gitorious.org/qt-creator/qt-creator/trees/master/src/plugins/madde right?
<jppiiroinen> Andy80: yes, and that uses the http://qt.gitorious.org/qt-creator/qt-creator/trees/master/src/plugins/remotelinux which is the same which we should use
<Andy80> jppiiroinen, yeah, I wasn't going to re-invent the wheel, don't worry, but I'd like to be able at least to pick up all the needed pieces and compose the new plugin with the minimum necessary
<jppiiroinen> :)
<jppiiroinen> i will search the codebase for the application wizard too
<faizan> i want to download img of ubuntu phone
<Andy80> jppiiroinen, I think we will have to customize also the wizard class of the plugin, because at the moment a QtQuick UI application (pure QML and JS) cannot be deployed with Generic Linux Device, it deploys only to desktop target
<jppiiroinen> Andy80: true, i have not had time to check the latest qt creator source tree what they have changed, but i can see that they have added at least support for Qt5 and added a pile of new application templates
<jppiiroinen> Andy80: the application templates are here http://qt.gitorious.org/qt-creator/qt-creator/trees/master/share/qtcreator/templates
<Andy80> jppiiroinen, in the "master" they have move many wizards to the templates folder. Before they were integrated in the basic wizard plugin.
<Andy80> jppiiroinen, yes, I was able to create a new template, but then I found that limitation I was talking about before (QML app not deployable on remote device)
<Andy80> for this reason I decided to start a new plugin
<jppiiroinen> Andy80: i will take a look later today on some notes which i have and i could do a merge request to lp:qtcreator-ubuntu
<jppiiroinen> and we could then go more into details when i have looked inside the latest qt creator source tree
<Andy80> jppiiroinen, that would be great! Please consider that the current code is just the "hello world" of plugins. I committed the code to have a starting point and to manage the code with bzr from the beginning :)
<jppiiroinen> yeah :)
<Andy80> bzoltan1, I just had a flash back! Please correct me if I'm wrong.... you remember the 20 minutes presentation vide where Mark talks about Ubuntu Phone? At one point you see QtCreator in action with a UI designer... is that just a mockup? (if you can answer of course)
<bzoltan1> Andy80: to be hones, I do not remember that part of the video
<Andy80> bzoltan1.Add(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpWHJDLsqTU); bzoltan1.Seek(17:20); bzoltan1.Memory.Refresh(); :D
<Andy80> watching it again it looks like the basic UI designer
<Andy80> nothing Ubuntu customized..
<Andy80> (there aren't any Ubuntu QML components)
<bzoltan1> Andy80:  that was a real and _vanilla_ QtCreator
<Andy80> ah ok, so it was just a dejavu :)
<kalikiana> hey sivang
<sivang> hey kalikiana :)
<sivang> kalikiana: setting up the apt provided creator
<sivang> kalikiana: really like how everything is easily installabled off the PPAs
<kalikiana> cool
<kalikiana> the cherry one the cake for me would be if you didn't need to type the PPA commands, but I'm being lazy :-D
<sivang> kalikiana: Ubuntu is not really ubuntu for me without the sudo apt-get's ;)
<kalikiana> hehe
<kalikiana> I have not so fond memories of Windows development, I would've killed for apt-get back then
<sivang> kalikiana: yep, luckily I did not have to deal with Windows dev since 2002
<maniyadv> Hi all
<PaoloRotolo> hi maniyadv
<Sinan___> Hi one :P
<maniyadv> Hi sinan ;)
<Schelm> hello there
<mattwj2002> ubuntu for android?
<mattwj2002> anyone?
<k1l> i take one, mattwj2002
<mattwj2002> what k1l?
<k1l> that was a joke because of the lack of a real question
<k1l> :)
<mattwj2002> oh sorry
<mattwj2002> I have a Galaxy Nexus
<mattwj2002> is ubuntu for android available or the full version of ubuntu?
<k1l> atm there is nothing available
#ubuntu-phone 2013-01-30
<mattwj2002> I saw a guide for ubuntu for android for the nexus 7
<mattwj2002> :(
<k1l> the code and images for the gnex from ubuntu-phone will be published at end of february.
<mattwj2002> no beta version even?
<k1l> i dont know what the actual status of ubuntu4android is.
<mattwj2002> bummer
<k1l> mattwj2002: that will be the alpha version :)
<mattwj2002> O.o
<mattwj2002> k1l: is there a room for ubuntu for android?
<k1l> mattwj2002: phones with ubuntu-phone are not to be expected before 2014. so that whole thing is just starting roght now
<mattwj2002> oh okay :)
<k1l> mattwj2002: i would ask here. the team takes a look inside from time to time
<mattwj2002> sorry to be impatient
<mattwj2002> I am just excited about it you know
<k1l> yep, alot of people are excited to see that actually work.
<mattwj2002> :D
<SalMi> HELLOO
<SalMi> ANYONE ?!
<SalMi> GUYS !!!
<SalMi> WHEN WILL THE UBUNTU PHONE BE RELEASED !?
<SalMi> :O
<chriadam> argh my eyes
<k1l> see /topic
<mattwj2002> lol
<mattwj2002> sorry k1l I was no better :)
<histo> mattwj2002: You could install a chroot'd ubuntu right now.
<histo> mattwj2002: if that's the howto you saws
<histo> hak5 probably
<k1l> SalMi: and capslock is read as shouting in irc. so dont use it too often
<SalMi> ...
<mattwj2002> histo: what would it do?
<SalMi> Anywayz ..
<SalMi> Is there any release date for the ubuntu phone ?
<SalMi> Sorry for my english :P
<k1l> histo: but a chroot is very limited. i dont recommend that as a good experience :/
<mattwj2002> there is an android app called linuxinstaller or something
<k1l> SalMi: end of february will be developing code and images releaased
<k1l> mattwj2002: yes, that is the chroot installer
<mattwj2002> oh ok
<SalMi> Aha
<SalMi> Thanks duude
<mattwj2002> what is wrong with it k1l?
<k1l> mattwj2002: its quite limited
<histo> k1l: not really limited how?
<k1l> dont expect too much
<mattwj2002> I'll just wait
<mattwj2002> :)
<histo> mattwj2002: I would wait for ubuntu for android but it will most likely be chroot'd ubuntu as well.
<mattwj2002> actually I have a galaxy nexus
<mattwj2002> what I really want is to install ubuntu full on it
<mattwj2002> hey real quick offtopic question
<k1l> mattwj2002: look at xda-developers if there is a known native port
<mattwj2002> ubuntu one? is there a client for ubuntu for pc?
<histo> what?
<mattwj2002> ubuntu one
<histo> yes
<histo> what about it?
<mattwj2002> is there client software for ubuntu?
<mattwj2002> I know there is in windows :)
<histo> yes
<histo> ofcourse there is
<mattwj2002> found it
<mattwj2002> sorry I am being dumb today :)
<dpm> hi bzoltan good morning!, it seems currently the UI toolkit is not installable in Raring: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1104311 - do you think someone could look into it? Once the issue is well understood, perhaps we could ask someone from the community to help fixing it.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1104311 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Can't install Ubuntu Phone SDK on raring - qt5-meta-full dependency issue" [Undecided,New]
<popey> Mirv: ^^
<bzoltan> dpm:   let's see
<bzoltan> dpm:    it is a trivial issue
<bzoltan> popey, Mirv, dpm, ubot (hehe): should be OK now
<dpm> excellent, thanks bzoltan! Could we get the bug status updated as the icing on the cake as well? :-)
<bzoltan> dpm:  as you wish, Sir :)
 * dpm hugs bzoltan :)
<dpm> awesome
<Mirv> :)
<bzoltan> Mirv: I might need your magic advice
<Mirv> looking..
<Mirv> problem found but not solved..
<funky1> hi all :) was wondering if special apps need to be developed for this or will i be able to run regular linux/ubuntu software on my phone?
<funky1> does anyone know?
<funky1> ok on the wiki it states this:
<funky1> When the phone is docked to a screen you should be able to use the full desktop applications. When they are on the small screen they would need a QML display which might be part of the same application.
<funky1> so is it save to assume that command line application will work without a problem and software with guis might require extra coding to adjust to screen when not used with an external screen?
<ajalkane> yes
<funky1> okey, thanks ajalkane :)
<Robbilie> popey, i updated the unity web version :) it now runs pretty smooth ;)
<ChaozHenchman> I really hope 14.04 is called Turtle so when the phones are finally released they can be turtle powered
<ajalkane> That'd be awesome. Fast as a turtle... now on your phone!
<Sinan___> Guys I have a question about Ubuntu-Phone, Has anyone tried to make a video conversion on skype when  device is connected to a TV via HDMI ?
<ChaozHenchman> so blackberry is making phones with actual physical keyboards again
<ChaozHenchman> and tech crunch has a bit of sand in it's vagina about that
<ChaozHenchman> or maybe it's just Natasha, one of the reviewers there
#ubuntu-phone 2013-01-31
<spirock> me gustaria trabajar en el administrador de archivos, algun grupo establecido?
<spirock> I would like to work in the file manager, any established group?
<MostHated> do members of press have the OS already? I see several review videos on youtube posted from a home looking environment and such
<k1l> can you give an example?
<k1l> (just out of curiosity)
<alo21> hi... I would like to write an app which show you articles of a lot of newspaper (like: the telegraph, corriere della sera, etc)
<alo21> I found a project (RSS Reader), and I do not know if it is the same thing
<ajalkane> It is not the same thing. Just go crazy with coding.
<alo21> ajalkane, should I propose it as a core app?
<ajalkane> Dunno... I doubt it
<ajalkane> If you're parsing web-sites of magazines, those are bound to change from time to time. Doesn't sound like something that should be core.
<ajalkane> RSS is a standard and all web-sites implementing it will work with RSS reader
<alo21> ajalkane, so... with RSS you cannot parse a content of a page on your phone without opening a browser. Right?
<ajalkane> No, with RSS you have an application that processed the documented RSS format
<ajalkane> * prosesses
<ajalkane> So each web-site, if it wishes, can give the documents in RSS format
<ajalkane> And all RSS readers can show the contents
<ajalkane> So it does away with the messiness of HTML, and having to implement HTML parsing for each and every web-site. Instead each web-site produces well documented format.
<ajalkane> IMO you should go crazy with contributing to the RSS reader instead of trying to parse the HTML of each web-site
<ajalkane> There are of course some sites that do not have RSS feeds where such specialized app can be of use.
<alo21> ajalkane, yeha.... in fact is what I was going to tell you
<alo21> ajalkane, but... how can I contribute if all project are closed?
<ajalkane> alo21: for now, I think you have to fille the form in 4) in http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<ajalkane> It is my understanding all these project will be opened in due time, but for now they're in limited access mode
<ajalkane> And sorry for the typing mistakes
<alo21> ajalkane, I did, but I am worried that they will not accept me. Do not worry about typing mistake, I am the King
<ajalkane> No worries... if they don't accept you then it means they have enough contributors at the moment. Just keep an open eye when the project opens. Or start your own project if you're confident.
<ajalkane> We can all contribute in one way or the other. Sometimes it means just lurking and waiting for the correct opportunity :)
<alo21> OK. Thanks
<allyourbase> ooh,what am i waiting to install ubuntu on my nexus device... thanks for making this possible!
<allyourbase> hello, btw :)
#ubuntu-phone 2013-02-01
<cfhowlett> BET: now that CrackBerry has risen from the grave, people will demand that UbuPhone be ported ...
<xsacha> cfhowlett: too late
<xsacha> cfhowlett: http://forums.crackberry.com/blackberry-10-dev-alpha-f270/ubuntu-phone-components-running-bb10-761899/
<cfhowlett> Wow.  Just wow.  and I thought the ihackintosh crowd was fanatically zealous ...
<cfhowlett> ah well.  I do like the form factor.  If/when BB goes belly up, perhaps a few million of those surplus units would make a nice hacking hobby or *whisper mode on* perhaps canonical might consider the purchase of an OEM
<xsacha> cfhowlett: you can already get playbook tablets for under $100
<xsacha> they are pretty decent.. i saw a 16GB go for $42 on ebay, brand new
<xsacha> has a dual-core omap4, two cameras, stereo speakers, 1GB RAM and all that jazz
<xsacha> and they will get bb10 soon too
<xsacha> nice to dev on to. i have gcc on it. ssh access is already on by default and it comes with all the standard unix utils
<cfhowlett> refresh my memory: playbook?  lenovo?
<xsacha> blackberry
<xsacha> they have been giving away 1000s of them, so they are dirt cheap
<mattlgroff_> Is there any sort of Maps or Navigation Core App planned?
<ptl> besides the galaxy nexus, how can I see which other models will support Ubuntu Phone? Because the galaxy nexus does not have the quad-core or 2GB RAM required for the full ubuntu phone experience
<ptl> and will be obsoleted soon
<popey> ptl: we haven't announced which models will be supported yet.
<ptl> popey: only the low-end ubuntu phone, galaxy nexus, but why not a high-end too?
<ptl> :S
<ptl> I'd like to tinker on it within the high-end spectrum
<ptl> with the galaxy nexus I will be confined to low-end
<popey> as I said, we haven't confirmed phone models yet
<ptl> :( ok
<sivang> kalikiana: where's the lp branch I need to go over? ;)
<sivang> kalikiana: waht happend to your mic ? :)
<kalikiana> sivang, I created a team, you should be getting a notification
<kalikiana> the branch is https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/trunk
<kalikiana> for some reason, launchpad refuses to take it as the default branch.. trying to fix it
<Andy80> jppiiroinen, hi :) do you know what I have to add (and how) to be able to use <remotelinux/linuxdevice.h>? Because I've added as "#include <remotelinux/linuxdevice.h>" but then I get a compilation error: ../qt-creator/src/plugins/projectexplorer/devicesupport/idevice.h:36:27: fatal error: QAbstractSocket: No such file or directory
<EuroElessar> hi all, I'm interested if Ubuntu Phone use telepathy for im?
<jppiiroinen> Andy80: you are missing QT+=network from your project file etc
<wrbishop> Will the code work on both the Galaxy Nexus i9250 and i515?
<Darkenvy> Hello
<lazowik> hi
<Darkenvy> I am currently in the market for a new phone and want to look at compatible ubuntu phones
<lazowik> development is done on Galaxy Nexus
<lazowik> and that's all we know for now
<Darkenvy> I have a few questions: do we have a list of supported phones? does ubuntu always run on top of android? and I know its a ARM build, so where is the official place to obtian the release for this development?
<Darkenvy> Ahhh
<lazowik> nope, Ubuntu for Android shares the kernel with running android
<lazowik> but Ubuntu Phone runs by itself
<lazowik> it might use android kernel and/or drivers
<Darkenvy> I see
<Darkenvy> I have AT&T, the Galaxy Nexus isnt with ATT
<wrbishop> Will the code work on both the Galaxy Nexus i9250 and i515?
<lazowik> LTE?
<lazowik> not sure
<Darkenvy> I think the best question to ask right now, and I can come back later, is can I set up a virtual machine?
<Darkenvy> They have x86 builds of Android. So I can install ubuntu on top of that
<lazowik> you want virtual machine on android?
<Darkenvy> no
<Darkenvy> I am asking where can I download this version of ubuntu for android?
<lazowik> oh
<lazowik> builds for galaxy are to be delivered late February
<Darkenvy> (because then I can install it on top of a virtual machine on my home computer to try before I do my compatible phone hunt)
<sivang> kalikiana: did not get a notif about a team, for some reason, let me re-check
<Darkenvy> so we don't have the builds yet?
<lazowik> nope
<Darkenvy> :O
<Darkenvy> :'O
 * Darkenvy cries *
<lazowik> if they were avaible it would make conciderably more fuzz at media
<sivang> kalikiana: ah, got it!
<Darkenvy> Soooo only galaxies supported?
<Darkenvy> ATT doesnt have galaxies
<Darkenvy> well we have the SIII
<lazowik> and you can't take anything I say for granted
<lazowik> everything I know I've read on internet
<lazowik> but I think that when the code will be avaible devs at XDA will make some magic
<lazowik> you know, geeks like bleeding-edge new stuff
<Darkenvy> oh yea :P
<lazowik> once I run ICS on HTC Hero...
<Darkenvy> Ive been waiting for ubuntu on smartphones for ages
<lazowik> me too
<Darkenvy> thanks guys! ill be around
<Darkenvy> ^^
<lazowik> no problem
<lazowik> well, this Ubuntu Phone seems already more developed than Ubuntu for Android
<Darkenvy> wait I thought ubuntu phone was ubuntu for android
<Darkenvy> you just said it runs on top of android
<lazowik> nope
<lazowik> it's not the same
<lazowik> ubuntu for android runs alongside android
<Darkenvy> is ubuntu for android old development of soemthing else?
<Darkenvy> oh
<Darkenvy> so what will ubuntu phone be? its own OS without android?
<lazowik> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<lazowik> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone
<lazowik> compare
<scram> XDA has a thread that explains it all
<Darkenvy> oh I've been to both those pages. I thought it was one in the same
<Darkenvy> so the ubuntu phone is the full desktop device :O
<lazowik> it really depends
<lazowik> if the phone is capable, then yes
<scram> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLtcj7FdIYA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<Avedo> hi
<Avedo> I've a problem installing qt-components-ubuntu it says that some dependencies e.g. libqt5core5 are unmet
<Andy80> jppiiroinen, done, but it's not enough http://pastebin.com/1sPL35k8 it's bothering about lot of missing deps and I don't know how to add them, any idea?
<Avedo> I stumbled across this error following the instructions at http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<jppiiroinen> Andy80: you are missing the qtc pri files from your pro file
<jppiiroinen> Andy80: for example for that Remote Linux you would need to include http://qt.gitorious.org/qt-creator/qt-creator/blobs/master/src/plugins/remotelinux/remotelinux.pri
<Andy80> jppiiroinen, most important I'm missing how to include/import/create those .pri files :P when I created the plugin there were a lot automatically imported, but I don't know for example how to add that one you said
<jppiiroinen> Andy80: for example madde plugin includes this file from its pro file, and this file contains the pri files for the other plugins http://qt.gitorious.org/qt-creator/qt-creator/blobs/master/src/plugins/madde/madde_dependencies.pri like for the remotelinux
<Andy80> jppiiroinen, got it, thanks :) btw I think I should move my plugin inside the QtCreator source folder.... because else includes like this won't work: include(../../plugins/remotelinux/remotelinux.pri)
<jppiiroinen> Andy80: that's why i have a script, which i could share with you
<jppiiroinen> Andy80: i will just have to check it thru first
<jppiiroinen> a sec
<Andy80> ok, thanks :)
<jppiiroinen> have to see what it actually does :p
<jppiiroinen> Andy80: i gave a thought and i think that what would be the easiest is that you would do a symbolic link or a bind mount
<jppiiroinen> the script which i had actually downloaded the qtc source code and did that more or less
<jppiiroinen> but for sure, you need to develop the plugins inside the qtc source tree otherwise it will be tricky
<Andy80> well... as long as I can keep pushing only the plugin files on bazaar is good
<Andy80> but I think it's doable
<Andy80> jppiiroinen, ok moved. I'm fixing deps and other stuff.... let's see if I can compile now :)
<MostHated> has anyone been able to run qt creator and properly view a project using ubuntu via a virtual machine?
<Andy80> jppiiroinen, almost :P http://pastebin.com/CH8y6GGS not working yet
<jppiiroinen> Andy80: include this http://qt.gitorious.org/qt-creator/qt-creator/blobs/master/src/qtcreatorplugin.pri and see if that helps
<Andy80> jppiiroinen, like this: include(../../qtcreatorplugin.pri) ?
<jppiiroinen> jep
<Andy80> I had but it said it was already included...
<jppiiroinen> ok
<Andy80> so I removed...
<alo21> hi.... How can I know when a project will be open?
<Andy80> because I've this include($$QTCREATOR_SOURCES/src/qtcreatorplugin.pri)
<Andy80> include($$QTCREATOR_SOURCES/src/plugins/coreplugin/coreplugin.pri)
<Andy80> and probably they conflicts
<jppiiroinen> i have had both of those in a single pro without issues
<jppiiroinen> include(../../qtcreatorplugin.pri)
<jppiiroinen> include(../../plugins/coreplugin/coreplugin.pri)
<jppiiroinen> include(../../libs/utils/utils.pri)
<jppiiroinen> this is my wild guess which could contain the missing libs
<Andy80> I try all :P
<jppiiroinen> it could be that the utils.pri is not required as the coreplugin might include it
<jppiiroinen> but anyway, the issues which you have is about those things
<jppiiroinen> Andy80: i will have to get some hours of sleep :) ..i will be online tomorrow, in about 8h or so
<Andy80> ok... give me some minutes because I'm a bit busy with a thing...
<Andy80> ah ok :)
<Andy80> see you tomorrow then :)
<Andy80> and thanks again :)
#ubuntu-phone 2013-02-02
<Avedo> Hi there! I've a problem installing qt-components-ubuntu it says that some dependencies e.g. libqt5core5 are unmet. I stumbled across this error following the instructions at http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/ Could someone provide a solution to this problem?
<jppiiroinen> Avedo: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-proper
<Avedo> thanks i will take a look
<Avedo> Ok added the ppa to my sources.list and now it works! Thanks!
<doomlord_> just tried mhl cable for the first time ..  I wondered if its likely if ubuntu or any other OS  would turn the phone display into something like a trackpad whilst attached to a tv
<doomlord_> i suppose it might not have 2 seperate displays, it might be mirroring only
<lazowik> for "superphones" you'll have full ubuntu dekstop while connected to external monitor
<lazowik> (probably ubuntu tv on tvs)
<lazowik> oh
<lazowik> phone as trackpad
<lazowik> I have no idea
<captine> hi all.  if I am wanting to have a device to play with the ubuntu phone when the images come, would the nexus 4 be considered a good option?
<popey> captine: we haven't announced devices yet
<captine> popey, thanks.  am in Hong Kong at the moment and they have more options for buying hardware than back home... so was just hoping for an idea.  Point taken.  will wait
<doomlord_> luckily i already have a galaxy nexus
<doomlord_> do any phones do 1920x1080 native output when plugged into a display ? i think that would be important
#ubuntu-phone 2013-02-03
<Blah> ah
<mattwj2002> anyone here?
<mattwj2002> I have a question about phone updates
<mattwj2002> will the phone download packages like a pc does?
<mattwj2002> that frequent?
<dennyabrain> test
<kisscool_> hello
<Avedo> hi
<Avedo> Hi there!
<Avedo> Currently I'm getting the follwoing error using qmlscene
<Avedo> qmlscene: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<Avedo> Does someone know how to solve this!
<MostHated> i have been having a lot of issues myself with qt creator and qmlscene and such
<MostHated> on different hardware as well : \
<awilhelm> me too and I#m stil not able to run ubuntu mobile or quick 2.0 applications
<awilhelm> i hope they will update the the instructions at the ubuntu mobile introduction site and add qt5 to the repos
<Avedo> Hi there! I'm  still having problems with the qmlviewer since I installed Qt5 from ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper. I'm getting the following error when trying to execute one of the examples: qmlscene: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<Avedo> Same for qmlviewer!
